# Christina Aguilera duchsichtig?



## Katzun (9 März 2009)

hi zusammen,

ich suche ein bild von christina aguilera, ich habe das auf meiner platte gehabt, aber leider gelöscht.
es ist schon etwas älter, genau kann ich es nicht sagen, denke aber mal von 2003-2004.

sie ist auf irgendeiner veranstaltung, hat eine mütze/hut auf, eine sehr kurze jacke und darunter einen wirklich transparenten top, wo man ihr rechte brust sieht....das ist meines wissens nach das einzigste bild wo man ihre boobies in der pracht bewundern kann. kann auch sein das sie ein schal hat, bin mir aber nich sicher.

wäre cool, wenn einer weiß welches bild ich meine und könnte es hier posten.

vielen dank im voraus,
katzun


----------



## Buterfly (9 März 2009)

Das hier?



 

Ich hab noch mehr see-thru von ihr, werd versuchen sie heute Abend zu uppen ​


----------



## Katzun (9 März 2009)

genau das meinte ich,

dickes :thx: buterfly!

gibts von dem event noch mehr bilder?


----------



## umutderboss (10 März 2009)

thx


----------



## Buterfly (10 März 2009)

katzun schrieb:


> gibts von dem event noch mehr bilder?



Also von dem Event kenn ich nur das eine, aber ich begeb mich mal auf die Suche


----------



## Buterfly (13 März 2009)

So mich ein bisschen schlau gemacht:

Das Bild stammt von der Lotta Fashion Show in Moomba in West Hollywood am 10. April 2002

Vielleicht hilfts ja ein bisschen


----------



## G3GTSp (22 Mai 2009)

klasse Bild von Christina,danke


----------

